# Palm Zire Z22 synch with Outlook 2007



## Ashanti (Apr 12, 2007)

Does anyone know if a new Palm Zire Z22 will synch with Outlook 2007? The brochure info on the Zire lists up to Outlook 2003, but I'm not sure if that's just old data, or if Outlook 2007 is not supported.


----------

